#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  The Grayzone

## Olive Yao

.


The Grayzone

_About_

*The Grayzone* is een onafhankelijke nieuwswebsite gewijd aan oorspronkelijke onderzoeksjournalistiek en analyse van politiek en _empire_.
The Grayzone is opgericht en wordt geredigeerd door de bekroonde journalist en auteur Max Blumenthal.
Van januari 2016 tot januari 2018 sponsorde AlterNet.org het Grayzone Project. Sindsdien is The Grayzone volledig onafhankelijk.
vertaling _google translate_

_Masthead_

Max Blumenthal  Founder, editor-in-chief, reporter
Aaron Mat  Host of Pushback, reporter
Anya Parampil  Host of Red Lines, reporter


Reports


Videos op youtube


Max Blumenthal

De hoofdredacteur van The Grayzone, Max Blumenthal, is een bekroonde journalist en de auteur van verschillende boeken, waaronder de bestverkopende _Republican Gomorrah_, _Goliath_, _The Fifty One Day War_ en _The Management of Savagery_. Hij heeft gedrukte artikelen geproduceerd voor een reeks publicaties, veel videoreportages en verschillende documentaires, waaronder _Killing Gaza_. Blumenthal richtte in 2015 The Grayzone op om een journalistiek licht te werpen op Amerika's staat van eeuwige oorlog en de gevaarlijke binnenlandse gevolgen ervan.
vertaling _google translate_


PushBack




Red Lines





Grayzone Project op Alternet

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Amerikaanse wapens, Europese smekelingen blokkeren vrede in Oekrane

Richard Sakwa, Aaron Mat (interview) 

The Grayzone 25 april 2022

Richard Sakwa is professor in Russische en Europese Politiek bij de Universiteit van Kent.

Hij schreef verscheidene boeken, waaronder
Frontline Ukraine: Crisis in the Borderlands (2016)
Deception: Russiagate and the New Cold War (2021)

Een overzicht van de inhoud van het interview staat in post #126 in Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen.

----------


## Olive Yao

US, UK sabotaged peace deal because they dont care about Ukraine: fmr. NATO adviser

Jacques Baud, Aaron Mat | PushBack, The Grayzone | dinsdag 28 september 2022


VS, VK saboteerden vredesakkoord omdat Oekrane ze niet kan schelen

Voormalig Zwitserse inlichtingenofficier en NAVO-adviseur Jacques Baud over de volgende fase van de oorlog tussen Rusland en Oekrane en nieuwe beschuldigingen dat de VS en het VK een vredesakkoord hebben ondermijnd dat de oorlog had kunnen beindigen.

Het doel van het Westen "is niet de overwinning van Oekrane, het is de nederlaag van Rusland", zegt Baud. Het probleem is dat Oekrane niemand iets kan schelen. We hebben Oekrane zojuist genstrumentaliseerd voor de strategische belangen van de VS  niet eens voor Europese belangen.

Gast: Jacques Baud. Voormalig inlichtingenofficier bij de Zwitserse Strategische Inlichtingendienst die een aantal hoge veiligheids- en adviesfuncties heeft vervuld bij de NAVO, de Verenigde Naties en het Zwitserse leger.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_# belangrijk artikel over censuur_


*The Grayzone*|

Europees Parlementslid Nathalie Loiseau uit Frankrijk lobbyt voor individuele sancties tegen alle waarnemers van de door Rusland georganiseerde referenda in de Donbass-regio. Ze richt zich specifiek op journalist Vanessa Beeley, niet alleen vanwege haar berichtgeving over de stemming, maar ook vanwege haar rapportage over de door het buitenland gesteunde oorlog tegen de Syrische regering.

(...)




Vanessa Beeley op MintPress News

Vanessa Beeleys blog


In de serie 

Oekrane, propaganda en censuur

----------


## Olive Yao

How Ukraine's far-right, with NATO backing, block peace

Geleerde Nicolai Petro bespreekt de over het hoofd geziene invloed van de extreemrechtse nationalistische beweging van Oekrane en de recente erkenning van de voormalige Duitse bondskanselier Angela Merkel dat de akkoorden van Minsk  de internationale formule voor het beindigen van de Donbas-burgeroorlog na 2014  "een poging was om Oekrane tijd te geven " om zich voor te bereiden op een conflict met Rusland, in plaats van vrede te sluiten. Petro is de auteur van het nieuwe boek 'The Tragedy of Ukraine'.

----------

